# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Gloster Gladiator Тараса Ткаченко

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...ator/index.htm

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Наконец-то обновление! Красота!

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Модель очень понравилась. Единственный минус - неаккуратная граница между полосатым килем и серым РН. С левой стороны киля в одном месте, похоже, недокрас (см. прикрепление).

И пару слов об имитации фактуры дерева. Я как-то столкнулся с этой проблемой при постройке модели И-1. Попробовал нарисовать структуру светло-коричневым фломастером. Результат мне не понравился, и тогда я протёр его пальцем - хотел стереть совсем, но неожиданно для меня самого стало гораздо лучше! Готовый винт покрыл глянцевым лаком. Лично я очень доволен тем, что у меня получилось. К сожалению, фото сейчас нет - показать не могу... Но советую попробовать такой способ!

----------

